# Conserver les apps de l'iPad sur mon ordi ?



## Jean40 (4 Février 2014)

Dois-je conserver les apps de mon iPad sur mon iMac ? Cela occupe plus de 2 Go. Est-ce nécessaire de les conserver alors que, si nécessaire, je peux y accéder en ligne via iTunes ?


----------



## Gwen (4 Février 2014)

En cas de synchro avec l'ordi, oui, il vaut mieux. Ou alors, demander à ne pas synchroniser les applications.

Par contre, en cas de retrait d'une application de l'AppStore, tu perdras ton application si tu ne l'as ni sur ton ordi, ni sur iPad.


----------



## Jean40 (4 Février 2014)

Merci!


----------

